# Oracle steam wand help required



## PhilS (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all, I recently acquired an Oracle (non-touch) and am having trouble getting any real texture into the milk, possibly since doing a descale?

Would someone be able to do me a huge favour and record a video of their Oracle steaming a glass of water on the cappuccino setting so I can see if mine is adding the correct amount of air?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@ronsil although i am not sure what this clip will tell you tbh ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with Boots don't really see how a vid showing this would really help you. More try adjusting the amount of milk in your jug. Performs best if the milk is kept just to the bottom of the 'V' on the inside of the spout. When I first started with the Oracle I tended to use too much milk in the jug. Also be sure to purge the wand before starting to steam. A lot of moisture seems to reside in the wand.


----------



## PhilS (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok, here's a video of mine:






I switch it to latte half way through to show the difference in the air pump. Can anyone compare to theirs? I've tried different size jugs and depths of milk but not getting much difference in amount of foam. Doing all expected purging etc first.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Can you show a vid of you foaming your milk?


----------

